

Emory Bubble v3 Interface Walkthrough - quizbiz
http://universitycollaboration.com/emory-bubble-v3-interface
Would greatly appreciate your feedback and thoughts as we leverage an exclusive license from the university.
======
quizbiz
I would appreciate any feedback. We just finished designing this:
www.emorybubble.com/preview

